# Look what I found



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You can't gig them sitting at the house! Ended up with another one not pictured. Actually surprised at the size [email protected] 16" and the other was 18".


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

They look awful dark, must have come from a mud bottom. So when you going again?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A nice find at this time in December. :thumbsup:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

just needed to get out of the house lol. Might be a while before I get the itch again. I believe if the wind wouldn't have started kicking but we'd made a little run on some sheepshead but ce' la vie


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad to see you using a real gig handle and gig head.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice looking flatties. I remember going out 15 years ago around the middle of December and sticking a few flounder near the PC pass. 

I've got a spot where I was able to stick several sheepshead while looking for flounder, but it was a 45 minute drive. Not sure if I want to drive that far just to stick the sheepshead if there aren't many flounder around.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

They were on loan!


----------

